Do you have any application or service ideas? - theaktu
======
Cypher
Why am I seeing this?

~~~
danieltillett
I agree. A new poster with 2 up votes asking an inane question. I guess none
of us have flagged it.

~~~
DrScump
He's done this 4 times in the past day.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=theaktu](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=theaktu)

------
philip142au
Yes but I'm not telling you because its valuable to me.

------
jmnicolas
Yes.

~~~
smrxx
I completely agree. However, in the interest of being unbiased, I also offer
an alternate perspective: No.

